# Slannesh



## matt (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok ive started a slannesh army but dont really know how to use it I have 2 favoured squads of marines and a lord enough for a 500 pts game any tips would be welcome


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Tell us what they are armed with etc, as depending on this the Emperors Children can be either a good CC or mid range shooting force. 
We will have a go from there. :wink:


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

At 500pts I'd recommend Infiltrated marine squads (6man squads for free champion) with sonic weapons x 2, would be nice married up with a Infiltrated speed lord. I suppose It all depends on what you available?


----------



## matt (Feb 17, 2007)

the squads of six have blastmasters and sonic blasters with ac with power sword i guess the could could infiltrate because i think im slightly under


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Do not take bolters, give everybody sonic weapons. They give the army a very flexible feel (and as assault weapons they are better anyways).


----------

